# How to remove blue green algae (Cyanobacteria) of your aquarium



## king_acuarios (May 27, 2015)

Hi! I was recommended to using glutaraldehyde for algae and this has gone very well in one of my aquariums. The treatment consists of using 5 ml of glutaraldehyde per 10 gallons of aquarium water at night for a period of two weeks. The glutaraldehyde that can be used is the medicinal one, or also come products specifically for freshwater aquariums that containing it, as is Seachem Flourish Excel and Api CO2 Booster, this last is the one I'm using. I've been one weeks already using it and the difference was really amazing. The glutaral, in addition to eliminate any type of algae including those you have in your aquarium, also provides CO2 to your plants. Please note, that there is one product of glutaral used as an industrial disinfectant, this can not be used for aquariums because that would kill the fish. This type comes mixed with other chemicals and detergents that affect to much the fish. Please don't use that kind of glutaral. If you want, you can find out more info about the glutaraldehyde on the internet but I really told you everything you need to know. Thanks for your attention guys, have a nice day! I forgot something! If you buy in a pharmacy, it has to be glutaraldehyde of 2%, no more please. There is one that came from 50% for example, that would kill the fish because it is too much amount, so it's better to buy the Seachem flourish excel or Api Co2 booster to secure that it safe to fish and invertebrates for freshwater aquariums. Thanks for read my post. Here I upload two videos of my tank, in this videos I want to show you it before and after the treatment. Regards.

Before use the treatment with glutaraldehyde:





After one week using the glutaraldehyde on my tank:





___________________
My channel in YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVImmM5y7P98cGsVEVwidJA


----------

